# New Tank suddenly goes Cloudy?



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

Beginner here - I installed a new 10 gal tank for daughters - put the water in - turned on aquaclear 200 and the water looked pretty darn good as soon as i started everything up. The next day it only looked better. I added a bacteria booster that I had from a few years ago. Not sure if it was a day later or two days later and all fo a suddne the water just looks cloudy. it appears that literally "clouds" of fog are swirling around.

Have not added fish yet - wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the gang! 

You're experiencing a bacteria bloom - the bacteria-in-a-bottle tank starter solution contains bacteria cultures, which since their addition have exploded in population and are colonizing your tank, which is exactly what you want them to do. I would add a source of ammonia to feed them though, or they will starve and die. To do so, buy a bottle of unscented pure ammonia with zero sulfactants (sp?), then dose a few drops each day for the next week or so.

Your bacteria bloom will settle out as the bacteria latch onto the gravel, lodge themselves in the filter, and get to work processing the ammonia you will be adding into nitrite, then into nitrate. Buying a test kit that tests for these three is recommended in my opinion, because it's really the only way to know for sure when it's safe to add fish.

The ammonia dosings are to simulate what your fish would naturally produce by defecating, urinating, and not eating all their food. When, after dosing ammonia for awhile, you test your water and see zero ammonia, zero nitrite, and some nitrate, you will be ready to add fish (after a partial water change to remove some of the nitrate).

Hope this helps some!


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

If the bacteria is not the source of the cloudiness (which a few year old bottle of bacteria will be long dead by now, especially if not refrigerated) it could also be plants (if you added them) or debris off the new substrate. The filter should get rid of the cloudiness in a few days (or, if you have the carbon medium in your filter, perhaps only a day or two). Water conditions could also be an issue if untreated, but since it looked good for the first two days this is unlikely.

On a sidenote, good job on the filter. Aquaclears are great filters for smaller tanks, like 10 galloners, because they have multiple media that can be replaced one at a time - ensuring that bacteria still remains in the other two media. This is important in a smaller tank as they are more susceptible to New Tank Syndrome since it is harder to maintain a stable colony of bacteria.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Rohkey said:


> If the bacteria is not the source of the cloudiness (which a few year old bottle of bacteria will be long dead by now, especially if not refrigerated) it could also be plants (if you added them) or debris off the new substrate.


+1, forgot about dirty substrate


----------



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!

So - the first response makes sense to me - but I'm concerned about hte 2nd response. Did I just put a bunch of dead bacteria in my tank? Do I nee dto replace the water again? It was at least 2 years old. It is still cloudy and it has been at least 3 days now. 

Perhaps the safest thing to do is start over?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I'd change 60-75% of the water. No need to completely empty I don't think. Anything you have like that you should throw out, including foods, additives, conditioner, etc.. Conditioner may be okay. You should try and pick up a test kit, preferrably a liquid type, so you can test your water as it progresses through the nitrogen cycle.

It doesn't matter what you add to it (bacteria), the cycle doesn't start until there is a source of ammonia in the tank. This can be ammonia you add or fish you add can provide the ammonia.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

The safest bet would be to start over but I don't think it would be necessary, your filter should do its job if given time. A good start would be to do a partial water change (maybe up to 50%) for the next couple days. There is a small chance the bacteria did actually work (if ammonia was added/provided), test for nitrites in a couple days and if there are any present you'll know the bacteria booster worked. If not, and it's still cloudy, you'll probably want to start over (or do significant water changes).

Also I forgot to ask where the water came from that you put in the aquarium, if you treated it first, or if you left it out for a day. If you used water straight from the tap chlorine will be present that will kill the bacteria instantly (that's why it's in our water) and other minerals and such could also contribute to the cloudiness. You'll want to buy something that neutralizes the chlorine and also something that conditions the minerals (copper especially) and use that before putting the water in your aquarium. You should be able to find a bottled product that does both of these things in a single bottle. Also it's a good idea to let the water sit out for 12-24 hours in an open container with a lot of surface area so the chlorine and such can evaporate out of the water (not completely necessary if you use a good water conditioner).

Don't know if you did those things or not, just thought it'd be good to mention. Not such a big deal if you don't have fish, but be aware that if you ever add untreated water to your aquarium and it has chlorine, there is a good chance all of your bacteria will be killed off and your tank will revert back to its original state (New Tank Syndrome).


----------



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

Yes - I used conditioner first. Let it sit for a whole 2 days -then put the 2-year old bacteria in . . . that's when the cloudiness started. 

I guess I will check it tonight. I will get the water test.

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

New tank syndrome and a cycling tank (nitrogen cycle) are the same thing. It is not something that is caused by any action or inaction on your part, it is enevitable for it to happen. Things you do can cause a mini-cycle on an established tank, but a complete kill off would be extreme. 

You can add conditioner to your tank first if you choose. The conditioner will react to the chlorine as it is introduced to the tank.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> New tank syndrome and a cycling tank (nitrogen cycle) are the same thing. It is not something that is caused by any action or inaction on your part, it is enevitable for it to happen. Things you do can cause a mini-cycle on an established tank, but a complete kill off would be extreme.
> 
> You can add conditioner to your tank first if you choose. The conditioner will react to the chlorine as it is introduced to the tank.


Well as the tank is only 10 gallons, it doesn't seem that extreme. It can be difficult for a beginner to maintain a stable 10 galloner, not saying it can't be done or that it is near impossible, just more difficult. Adding 2.5-5 gallons of chlorinated water seems likely to cause not just a mini cycle, but a complete kill off wouldn't it seem?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How would you ever know that? You could completely change all the water and not kill everything in the tank. There are people that don't use conditioner at all and never have problems. Not something I would do, but it's out there. Either way, the term 'new tank syndrome' just refers to the process for establishing beneficial bacteria in your tank or the nitrogen cycle. Not something caused by mistakingly killing any bacteria.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think both opinions hold water (haha) - changing things will lead to a kill-off, but generally not enough to really screw things up. That's not really the issue here though - the issue is what is the cloudiness, and how should they deal with it? I say the 50%-60% PWC sounds the best, along with letting the filter run. And for sure, I would add a source of ammonia to start the cycle up again. Whether the cloudiness is a bacteria bloom or just plain crud in the water I don't think matters too much.

Thoughts?


----------



## choice1992 (May 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think both opinions hold water (haha) - changing things will lead to a kill-off, but generally not enough to really screw things up. That's not really the issue here though - the issue is what is the cloudiness, and how should they deal with it? I say the 50%-60% PWC sounds the best, along with letting the filter run. And for sure, I would add a source of ammonia to start the cycle up again. Whether the cloudiness is a bacteria bloom or just plain crud in the water I don't think matters too much.
> 
> Thoughts?


Just to clarify - for those of you recommending i change just a portion of the water - do I add the conditioner again for that water or just leave the tap water mixed with the previous water?

Also - still no issues with using a 2 year old bottle of the bacteria such that I would have to replace all water??? I guess there is no problem with a bunch of dead bacteria?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You add as much conditioner as water you replace. Throw out the old bacteria.


----------

